# Check out this first deer



## IFish2 (Apr 29, 2004)

This is the picture of my 15 year old's deer taken in Portage County on the last day of gun season. Its been delayed due to the fact that we had no idea how to post pictures on here.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice deer. Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great deer bet hes very happy.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow,i Bet He Was Excited


----------

